# Sticky  Great family Dogs



## redbirddog

Calum,

In the articles section on the right is *"Great Family Dogs"*
(what is interesting in the article is that the Vizsla is not listed.)

Maybe you could add the article "*I Read they were good with kids*"

http://www.vccne.net/files/Articles/goodwkids.pdf

Just my .02

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Great article! The major points that I like:

"...good intentions alone don’t raise
good dogs."

"It takes more than love to live with a Vizsla."

"...we should be wise enough to protect this breed by being honest with
who and what they are..."


----------



## dmp

The best parts of a V - their dedication and desire to please people in most any task. 

V's are so wonderful with kids - really love how my Aoife curls up in their laps after running through the fields with them. 

Indeed - wise to protect the breed with enough honesty to admit when the V's are in our lives to serve "US", to be our 'pet monkey', to do OUR bidding...and when WE are around to help them live happier lives.


----------



## redbirddog

"A very dominant male puppy" thread fits perfectly into this. The breeder had no interest in helping the new owner that is having trouble with her dog and small kids. Suggestions of "leathering' the 10 week old pup for bad behavior. 

Sometimes I get discouraged at the greed. :-\

Calum: Please add the article to this sites "Articles."

RBD


----------



## threefsh

I agree - the article should definitely be added.

The dominant male puppy thread has me so upset I created a new blog post specifically for it linking to the article. If I can keep just 1 Vizsla from going to the wrong home I will be happy.


----------



## R E McCraith

For me I always go with pups bred to hunt - from the get go you know they have to be trained - with that training comes all the skills to be a great family dog - I think a hunting dog is more intelligent than a lap mutt - in the end it all comes down to putting in the work - a V of any breeding has to be trained!


----------



## kellygh

Wasn't sure if I should reply on this thread or the dominant pup one, but I wanted to comment from the perspective of a Momma to 3 young'ns. My kids were 8, 5, & newly 3 when we bought Pumpkin home. Like everyone else, we did a lot of reading & talking before getting a Vizsla. We are an active family, experienced dog owners including a few hunting breeds (my husband grew up hunting, breeding, & raising Labs), & aware of the V's need for ongoing mental & physical stimulation. None of that was helpful in giving me a solid appreciation of the Vizsla as a family member. No amount of research prepared me for the POWER of the V! I liken it to having a baby-especially the 1st. I read every pregnancy "What to Expect" book or article, spoke to/asked ?s of every willing mother I could find, documented every doc visit better than tax records, shopped for a car seat, crib, & stroller with all the seriousness of purchasing a home, watched birthing shows, and read some more. All that, and it was still not possible to really understand how my life was going to change when Ellen was born. By the time # 3 came along, I'm not sure I even remembered my due date. I recommend "newbie" V owners listen to more experienced folks on this site even when it's not what we want to hear. Having owned more than one V or experience with a V's purpose brings a lot of credibility in my opinion. I'm digressing though. Back to the family...Pumpkin's power presents the biggest challenge for us. By the time she was a couple of months old, Pumpkin routinely leveled my son when he got off the bus. It was from excitement. She didn't have to jump. Just a simple V "body-check" would take my son off his feet (P wags her whole rear end when really excited ;D) I consider Pumpkin to be trained better than avg (compared to general dog owners anyway); but, she is a hunter. Despite picking a lower key pup, P is a powder-keg. Explosive in the field. Get her around birds, and she drags me around like a stuffed animal on a check cord : I'm 5'5 & 106 lbs. Not big, but I'm not wimpy, and P can lay waste to me if she decides too. I can only imagine how a larger male &/or dominant V can really throw a family/kids for a loop. Pumpkin is 46 lbs of solid muscle. She is a freight train on a check cord following scent. I've had more rope burns than I should (one through a glove). By contrast, I could walk by grandmother's Rottweiler on a leash at age 8. I would never allow my younger children to walk Pumpkin on a leash, despite being fairly secluded in our neighborhood/land, and P healing well. It's not because P would intentionally do something wrong, but I RESPECT her hunting instincts! All it would take is a bird or scent to create a recipe for serious kid injury. People often talk about very young children, but I am finding P more of a challenge as the kids get older! The older they get, the more activities we have, and even more energy is spent working P at all hours of the day & night. It requires creativity & dedication, and that is without a significant behavior issue. Now that we have more kids over for playdates & sleepovers, I'm required to provide more oversight. 90% of the kids that have been to our house are afraid of Pumpkin! They squeal, run, hide, cry, and even do not nice things (caught one throwing sticks & acorns at P ) I do not tolerate anybody's kid misbehaving around P nor will I lock her away, BUT it can be a pain. Sometimes this means disappointment for my kids, because I'm selfish. I want a playdate to be helpful to me. If I have to constantly monitor dogs & child, then its not worth it to me; therefore, X child will not be coming over unless a weekend & dad is home too. Pumpkin does not listen to my kids. She loves them, very affectionate on her terms, but she does not take commands from them without a treat. She will steal their toys if left on the floor (no sympathy from me for the kids), and they can tell her to "leave it" until their face turns blue. Be prepared to train your kids just as much, probably more depending on age, than your V! Anyway, I'm just rambling. Bottom line: A Vizsla's power, even with the best disposition, should not be underestimated around kids of any age. Sorry for the long & disjointed post. The kids are interrupting :


----------



## redbirddog

Kellygh,
That post should be read by every would-be Vizsla owner.

My Bailey is 62 pounds and he can knock a kid off the ground with a hip check in happiness.

Very well written. I don't know how you do it. When we were raising our two daughters I can guarantee you we wouldn't have been able to. It was hard enough with a lazy cocker spaniel.

RBD


----------



## threefsh

Kellygh: *applauds* 

Do you mind if I steal that as a quote for my blog? What a perfectly well-written post!


----------



## DougAndKate

Well put Kellygh! 

RBD, Elroy is just over 50 pounds and he could probably knock me off of my feet if he truly wanted to!

We're expecting in September (see the Getting V Ready For a Baby Thread) and trying the best to prepare. We're the last of our group of friends to have children, and anytime one of their toddlers are over, it's a constant juggling act of conversation with them, commands to Elroy, repeat! I'm hoping the fact that the baby will grow with Elroy around will help in our case, I guess we'll find out! Let the juggling continue...


----------



## kellygh

threefsh: I don't know why I missed your blogspot listed at the bottom of your posts. I will check it out 

RBD: One of the things that keeps me making sure everyone's needs are met is big, fat guilt ! The reason P still drags me around on a check cord is, because her training moves at a slower place, sometimes stalls for a week or 2, due to time. Can't get to the trainer as much as I would like to due to the kids, life etc. We do enough to give her a purpose, but I always feel like it's not good enough. I was encouraged to get JH when she was just old enough to make a go, but we didn't have &/or make the time. This past quail season, Pumpkin was certainly capable of knocking off the JH title in 3 trips out, but again...Maybe the upcoming season will be our time? Bailey inspires me to get it together, invest in consistent training for us both, because I would love to see P get her MH title one day. She is capable & loves the field. Family life is her weakness.

Thanks y'all


----------



## harrigab

redbirddog said:


> "A very dominant male puppy" thread fits perfectly into this. The breeder had no interest in helping the new owner that is having trouble with her dog and small kids. Suggestions of "leathering' the 10 week old pup for bad behavior.
> 
> Sometimes I get discouraged at the greed. :-\
> 
> _*Calum: Please add the article to this sites "Articles."*_
> 
> RBD


not sure if I've got the tools to do this RBD, but will have a look


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Kellygh, it sounds to me like you're doing more than most folks would do in terms of meeting Pumpkin's needs! Reading your post makes me a little nervous because we are expecting our first child this winter and it's going to be a juggling act making sure the v's continue to get their due. For the past 7 years it's been all v all the time. Our plan is for Luna to go for her JH in Sept and I'm really glad all of this time we're dedicating to field training is pre-baby. We're just going to have to find a way to keep it up post-baby!


----------



## harrigab

Brilliant post kelly ;D, as dad to boisterous 5 and 6 year old boys I found myself nodding at every sentence. It comes down to socialising dogs and kids together, respecting each others space etc etc etc, tonight for example, Harrison (my eldest) wanted to come on our evening walk so I decided we'd take the air rifle and see if we could pop another rabbit (we didn't), but i asked him, "do you want to carry the rifle or hold Ruby?" I was pleased with his response "I'll carry the rifle if the safety catch is on and it's open, when it get's to heavy I'll walk Ruby"
We are first time V owners and Ruby is our first family dog (although me and my wife have always had dogs in our lives, but not since kids came along until Rubes), but like yourself we're a very active family and thought a V would fit seamlessly into our lifestyle.....after the puppy teeth I'm glad to say she does ;D


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A very dominant male puppy" thread fits perfectly into this. The breeder had no interest in helping the new owner that is having trouble with her dog and small kids. Suggestions of "leathering' the 10 week old pup for bad behavior.
> 
> Sometimes I get discouraged at the greed. :-\
> 
> _*Calum: Please add the article to this sites "Articles."*_
> 
> RBD
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if I've got the tools to do this RBD, but will have a look
Click to expand...

I've stickied it in this section Rod


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.shebudgets.com/lifestyle/the-ten-best-dog-breeds-for-families/18077/10

10 best dog breeds for families. And at #9, you guessed it: The Vizsla.



> Originally a middle-European hunting dog, and little known outside of its native Hungary, the Vizsla is gentle, loyal, quiet and affectionate. It does require a lot of exercise — not a problem if you have energetic children. Still, it prefers to spend a lot of time indoors with its family, and is very eager to learn and show off. If you want to teach your children by teaching them to train dogs, then this breed is a good choice.


Will they never understand? :-\

RBD


----------



## datacan

Just barely beaten by the Pug ... and right after the Irish Setter  ... Where is the GSD, it should be #3.

Where do these geniuses get their sense of humor?


----------



## Ozkar

its BS like this which increases the chances of Vizsla re-homing. How can they describe a Vizsla like that. Even my Astro who is Mr. Laidback is a handful for in inexperienced person. Stupid, stupid people.....


----------



## Rudy

;D 8)


----------



## KB87

redbirddog said:


> It does require a lot of exercise — not a problem if you have energetic children.


They neglect to mention that you will spend a lot more time wiping away tears and picking your kid up off the floor when your V just so happens to unintentionally knock over your "energetic child." I'm a grown adult and my boy has knocked me over or tripped quite a few times. Put them with a child who isn't sturdy on their feet and that will happen x100! Why is it that they neglect to mention this?

I decided that I'm going to start a not-for-profit where someone can borrow my V to see if it's a good fit with their family. I guarantee that after 20 minutes they'll beg me to pick him up and decide to move onto a lab or golden.


----------



## mlwindc

Snowy day today -- my 5 month old V is being a perfect family dog. Snuggles on the couch, falling asleep on his bed, watching tv with my 3.5 year old son. 

You gotta be committed to your pup's needs... they can be great family dogs, but you gotta give them what they need. Exercise (LOTS OF IT) and LOVE!


----------



## redbirddog

> ...my 5 month old V is being a perfect family dog.


mlwindc, don't take this wrong but are you ready for the teenage years?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Glad all is going well, just be ready. The challenge will come if he is a healthy active Hungarian Pointer.

RBD


----------



## mlwindc

RBD - we are ready & committed. Our trainer has trained numerous vizslas (his first pair he trained 10 years ago) and my husband and I are both runners and very active.

Honestly, we chose a V because we wanted a high energy spirited pup and we were committed to it going in. It's the shark attacks as a puppy that I was surprised by -- but we seem to have controlled that and gotten it under control.


----------



## mlwindc

RBD - Just read your blog post. We always joke that having a human child really prepared us for having a V pup and now, it looks like our V pup will prepare us for raising our son during his teenage years.


----------



## texasred

mlwindc said:


> RBD - Just read your blog post. We always joke that having a human child really prepared us for having a V pup and now, it looks like our V pup will prepare us for raising our son during his teenage years.


I after raising 5 kids, the last one still home is 16.
I have to say your teenage V will in no way prepare you for a teenage kid.
Months compared to years. Trials and tribulations, tears of joy and sadness.
A willing heart and a calm mind, is what gets teenage parents through some days.


----------



## BrodyMum

I am a mum of two small boys, and an 8 month old male Vizsla. We are starting to see some of the adolescent behaviour mentioned in our pup  It is early days for us yet but I do think Vizslas can make great family pets under the right circumstances. That said I probably wouldn't recommend a Vizsla to many of the families with young kids we know  The reality is that it is very hard work day in day out. Our kids were 3.5 and 5.5 when we took Brody home, they loved him instantly but there were many tears when Brody nipped or chased after them. Over the last few months they have lost numerous toys which Brody has stolen, eaten or otherwise destroyed  For a long time Brody's favourite hobby was pulling their socks off and running for the hills  Certain friends couldn't come over for a while because Brody had frightened them with his jumping or play biting. Between chasing after Brody to retrieve things, keeping up with the walks, training and life in general I was falling into bed exhausted every night  But things move on and we have all got into a new routine, we have learned to adapt to life with Brody and he with us; the boys now realise that toys can't be left lying around where Brody can reach them, they understand not to run around going crazy when he is around, they know where to stroke him so as not to encourage him to mouth, they make him sit when he wants something and so on. It's still a handful every day but I am very proud of how my boys have adapted to Brody and how willing they have been to make changes to accommodate him into our lives. In turn Brody has become more respectful of them, especially the eldest, I would say it is much easier to explain all these things to a 5 + year old and have them understand. What made a huge difference for us was waiting till both our kids were at school and pre school before getting Brody. It means I have 2 hours every day alone with Brody to get him out for a good walk. I think I would have struggled with the kids at home all day in terms of keeping up with the exercise requirements. Despite all of the above, no one in our family could imagine being without Brody for one minute, he gives us back so much love and affection it is impossible not to love him.


----------



## Főnix

I love this thread. It's good to read both the clear pictures of reality and the posts from the families that have found a way to make it work. I believe both that dogs can be good for kids and that kids can be good for dogs (they have things to offer that adults sometimes can't- copious amounts of time for one), but it takes very dedicated, involved parents to make it work.

I was relieved when they described Vizslas as "energetic and demanding" at Westminster instead of as "the perfect family dog".

I imagine that people who have their heart set on the breed read articles like this and sometimes start getting defensive. When asked, "can you devote 2 or 3 or 4 hours a day to exercise?", "can you spend significant amounts of time and money training?", "can you come home from work or hire someone to take care of them during the day?", "can you be calm, patient, and loving through puppyhood and adolescence?", they think yes, I can. I can make that work. I can make that happen.

Maybe the better questions are "do you _want_ to spend several hours a day, in every kind of weather, outside with you dog, managing his high-energy interactions with people and other dogs?" , "do you _want_ to take a huge chunk of your valuable free-time (time you could otherwise focus on your kids) and dedicate it to helping your dog be well-adjusted, well-socialized, and well-behaved?", "do you _want_ to have a lot less disposable income?", "do you _want_ to deal with whatever unexpected circumstances pop up along the way?" (because they will), "do you _want_ a large, high energy dog _inside_ your house all the time?". 

If those are things that people, when they're honest with themselves, would rather not do, a Vizsla probably isn't for them. Especially because when those things aren't done, not only will they have a Vizsla, but they'll have a frustrated, confused, pent-up Vizsla.

It's easy to fall in love with these beautiful red pointers on youtube, but it's another to have one living with you 24 hours a day. We're happy with our decision, but had we not done research (reading everything we could find, spending time with Vs of all ages, etc) to understand to what we were signing up for, I would have been shocked at the reality of it.


----------



## smurfette

Fonix - I'm with you - it is not whether you "can" it is whether you "want to" - most of our friends love Dugo and people go crazy over his photos and even though I am completely on the bandwagon that there aren't better dogs than the Vs - I haven't recommended to any one of my friends to have one as none of them seem to realise how much time it will take from their daily lives and the commitment they have to show. I think it takes a special kind of person who will put the V first otherwise there is going to be trouble in paradise. Because of their gentle natures people seem to want to believe Vs are just like labs or retrievers or in other words, the ultimate family dog ..... not realising that there will be special requirements to ensure the V fits the bill.

I am still saddened by the threads on all the rescue Vs - we haven't seen any rescue Vs in our area but then again, the V breed is only now becoming more popular in South Africa so we may eventually have the same problems here as well......I am dreading that day!

I've received my first emails in relation to new V puppies from local breeders and noticed one of them stating that they are "great with kids". I hope the breeder will point out the issues already in the thread so that the new owners take it into consideration when they welcome their new V in their home and make the adjustments accordingly.


----------



## Maplezoom

I have two kids aged 8 and 5 and a 7 month old vizsla pup Maple. I am a stay at home Mum, which means I can give Maple her exercise during the day, however at the weekend we all go as a family. The kids are starting to get fed up with drives to the country and long walks! We have had a few trips to A and E because she has played too rough with the kids. She tore my sons ear requiring a few stitches and on Sunday night she jumped up and knocked my daughter over causing her to bash her head off a door handle. Maple is also very needy and barks constantly when left alone. Friends dog seem much easier. I would say that they are not good family pets generally but for some families they are. You just need to be honest before getting your pup and say are you a good family for the dog.
We love Maple and wouldn't change her, well maybe the jumping up, barking when left alone and the whining when she doesn't get what she wants!


----------



## redbirddog

Maplezoom, 

I started this thread back last year in July with a link to the below article. 

How would you say it compares with your current reality?

_Maybe you could add the article "I Read they were good with kids"

http://www.vccne.net/files/Articles/goodwkids.pdf
_

RBD


----------



## lilyloo

My husband and I don't have children yet, but we plan to start trying within the next year or two.

Ruby is now 10 months old. I've been told she is a calm Vizsla, because an hour long romp in a field/trails will have her sleeping the rest of the day. She's not at all aggressive and has never growled or snapped at any person or dog. She's the sweetest thing, extremely loving and has the best personality. Even so, I could NOT imagine being able to provide her with the training/time that young V's require if I had young children. I can honestly say that she's a big reason why we aren't having kids *now*. For now, she's filling that mothering void for me. 

I have a 5 year old niece and her and Ruby love each other. However, it's always very draining for me to supervise the two of them together. My niece likes to play with Ruby and Ruby gets VERY excited by my niece's giggles and jumping. She has knocked her over several times just from being excited. I've started taking the 2 of them on walks together and this is helping tremendously for both of them to not solely associate each other with playtime. 

Anyway, I think the article RBD posted should be handed out by all breeders to prospective families. Even then, I think no matter how much you read and try to prepare yourself, it's hard to understand the impact a Vizsla has on your life and the time and training it requires to be made into a socially acceptable member of your family.


----------



## mrbnichols

Wow,
My wife and I are were thinking about getting another V, but after reading that article I think I might try to rescue one. My question is do I just list my name at the pound or what should I do. Any Ideas would be great?

Thanks
Blaine


----------



## Főnix

Blaine- 

In most areas there is a Vizsla rescue. They take Vizslas from the pound and put them in foster homes until they kind find something permanent. If you do an internet search for one in your area you'll probably find one. There's also a usually a thread on here about Vizslas currently available, here's the most recent one:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7761.msg59135.html#msg59135

Good Luck!

P.S. If you already have a V I'm sure you and your wife know what you're doing


----------



## KB87

Blaine, just as Fonix indicated you can get in contact with your local V rescue. Most will require that you have an application on file and then as a V comes available that fits your hopes/requirements they will contact you or you can let them know you are interested. Most rescues only have 1-2 Vs looking for placement at any given time, including those receiving medical treatment.

If you let me know whereabouts you are and what you are looking for I can help you find a V rescue or let you know if I see a V come available that may interest you. You can post on here or PM me if you would like.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/five-vizsla-rescues-year-later.html

Nothing wrong with a rescue!


----------



## DougAndKate

It has not been easy to say the least. I've posted our trials and tribulations with training Elroy to prepare for the baby. He has come a LONG way, and it's now manageable, but I wouldn't call it ideal. Elroy turned 2 today, and our daughter is almost 6 months old. It was one thing when she couldn't move, and stayed in the crib or someone's arms all of the time. Now we're moving on to to the crawling/rolling over/babbling/laughing phase, and it's presenting a whole new set of challenges. Just like he does with us, he wants to be in the baby's face and space at all times.

My wife was away on business yesterday so I had both of them by myself. I came home from work with my daughter and spent the next 3 hours juggling her and Elroy. Feed the baby with my right arm, Elroy with my left. Pacifier to the baby, bone to Elroy. Change a diaper, let Elroy outside. 

Honestly I wouldn't trade it for anything. Now that our daughter is getting a little older and spring is on the way, I'm really looking forward to family outings outside at the parks and trails almost every night.


----------



## BrodyMum

Just to add to some of what has already been said - one of the main things that has helped us adapt to having a V and kids is the fact that I stay at home with Brody and the kids all day. I do work from home 2 days a week (and this can be a challenge!) but someone being around for Brody almost all day every day seems to have made a huge difference. I'm not sure that Brody would have coped well with being left alone had I been out working. Had both my husband and I been coming in at night, having to manage feeding the kids, homework, and bedtime, as well as a dog hyper from lack of attention all day, it would have been a real struggle. As it is Brody gets a good walk in the morning and then sleeps for a fair bit of the afternoon and evening. He seems to thrive on company, affection and attention. As with all things it is a balancing act  For the first few months it seemed as if the dog took all of our attention and we felt very guilty about the kids. But it does swing round and now it feels a bit more that Brody is adapting too. The kids have never complained about the situation, they are very adaptable at their age and we are lucky to have two sons close in age who enjoy the same things and therefore keep each other amused when we are occupied with Brody  We also made sure they got a few perks from the situation so they didn't have to feel resentful. Toys couldn't come into the kitchen for a while but Daddy changed the spare room into a den for them where they can have boy time and Brody is only allowed on invitation  It's a bit of bargaining and a lot of give and take. Brody still has his moments - often - but he has calmed down significantly since we got him. He is from show lines and I have often wondered if the show/working line makes a difference in terms of drive/energy levels, we have nothing to compare him to and he is our first dog so I'm inexperienced  We also did a lot of reading and research before getting Brody but nothing quite prepared us for the big and small changes to everyday life  My impression is that Vizslas can be great as family dogs if they are allowed to be integrated into all aspects of family life. I would say we are a very close, affectionate and 'together' family, once you're in you're in, there's never been any looking back or hesitation about our decision regarding Brody. But it definitely wouldn't be the right decision for everyone. I hope this thread might help a few people in making informed choices about kids and Vizslas. I have to go now though as someone is nudging me with a rubber chew toy


----------



## redbirddog

*A Father, a Daughter and a Dog* - A true story by Catherine Moore

"Watch out! You nearly broad sided that car!" My father yelled at me. "Can't you do anything right?"

Those words hurt worse than blows. I turned my head toward the elderly man in the seat beside me, daring me to challenge him. A lump rose in my throat as I averted my eyes. I wasn't prepared for another battle.

I saw the car, Dad . Please don't yell at me when I'm driving.."

My voice was measured and steady, sounding far calmer than I really felt.

Dad glared at me, then turned away and settled back. At home I left Dad in front of the television and went outside to collect mythoughts..... dark, heavy clouds hung in the air with a promise of rain. The rumble of distant thunder seemed to echo my inner turmoil. What could I do about him?

Dad had been a lumberjack in Washington and Oregon . He had enjoyed being outdoors and had reveled in pitting his strength against the forces of nature. He had entered grueling lumberjack competitions, and had placed often. The shelves in his house were filled with trophies that attested to his prowess.

The years marched on relentlessly. The first time he couldn't lift a heavy log, he joked about it; but later that same day I saw him outside alone, straining to lift it.. He became irritable whenever anyone teased him about his advancing age, or when he couldn't do something he had done as a younger man.

Four days after his sixty-seventh birthday, he had a heart attack. An ambulance sped him to the hospital while a paramedic administered CPR to keep blood and oxygen flowing.

At the hospital, Dad was rushed into an operating room. He was lucky; he survived. But something inside Dad died. His zest for life was gone. He obstinately refused to follow doctor's orders. Suggestions and offers of help were turned aside with sarcasm and insults. The number of visitors thinned, then finally stopped altogether. Dad was left alone..

My husband, Dick, and I asked Dad to come live with us on our small farm. We hoped the fresh air and the rustic atmosphere would help him adjust.

Within a week after he moved in, I regretted the invitation. It seemed nothing was satisfactory. He criticized everything I did. I became frustrated and moody. Soon I was taking my pent-up anger out on Dick. We began to bicker and argue.

Alarmed, Dick sought out our pastor and explained the situation. The clergyman set up weekly counseling appointments for us. At the close of each session he prayed, asking God to soothe Dad's troubled mind.

But the months wore on and God was silent. Something had to be done and it was up to me to do it.

The next day I sat down with the phone book and methodically called each of the mental health clinics listed in the Yellow Pages. I explained my problem to each of the sympathetic voices that answered in vain.

Just when I was giving up hope, one of the voices suddenly exclaimed, "I just read something that might help you! Let me go get the article.."

I listened as she read. The article described a remarkable study done at a nursing home. All of the patients were under treatment for chronic depression. Yet their attitudes had proved dramatically when they were given responsibility for a dog..

I drove to the animal shelter that afternoon.. After I filled out aquestionnaire, a uniformed officer led me to the kennels The odor of disinfectant stung my nostrils as I moved down the row of pens Each contained five to seven dogs. Long-haired dogs, curly-haired dogs, black dogs, spotted dogs all jumped up, trying to reach me. I studied each one but rejected one after the other for various reasons too big, too small, too much hair. As I neared the last pen a dog in the shadows of the far corner struggled to his feet, walked to the front of the run and sat down. It was a pointer, one of the dog world's aristocrats. But this was a caricature of the breed.

Years had etched his face and muzzle with shades of gray. His hip bones jutted out in lopsided triangles. But it was his eyes that caught and held my attention. Calm and clear, they beheld me unwaveringly.

I pointed to the dog. "Can you tell me about him?" The officer looked, then shook his head in puzzlement. "He's a funny one. Appeared out of nowhere and sat in front of the gate. We brought him in, figuring someone would be right down to claim him. That was two weeks ago and we've heard nothing. His time is up tomorrow." He gestured helplessly.

As the words sank in I turned to the man in horror.. "You mean you're going to kill him?"

"Ma'am," he said gently, "that's our policy. We don't have room for every unclaimed dog."

I looked at the pointer again. The calm brown eyes awaited mydecision. "I'll take him," I said. I drove home with the dog on the front seat beside me.. When I reached the house I honked the horn twice. I was helping my prize out of the car when Dad shuffled onto the front porch... "Ta-da! Look what I got for you, Dad !" I said excitedly.

Dad looked, then wrinkled his face in disgust. "If I had wanted a dog I would have gotten one. And I would have picked out a better specimen than that bag of bones. Keep it! I don't want it" Dad waved his arm scornfully and turned back toward the house.

Anger rose inside me.. It squeezed together my throat muscles and pounded into my temples. "You'd better get used to him, Dad. He's staying!"

Dad ignored me.. "Did you hear me, Dad ?" I screamed. At those words Dad whirled angrily, his hands clenched at his sides, his eyes narrowed and blazing with hate. We stood glaring at each other like duelists, when suddenly the pointer pulled free from my grasp. He wobbled toward my dad and sat down in front of him. Then slowly, carefully, he raised his paw..

Dad's lower jaw trembled as he stared at the uplifted paw confusion replaced the anger in his eyes. The pointer waited patiently. Then Dad was on his knees hugging the animal.

It was the beginning of a warm and intimate friendship. Dad named the pointer Cheyenne . Together he and Cheyenne explored the community. They spent long hours walking down dusty lanes. They spent reflective moments on the banks of streams, angling for tasty trout. They even started to attend Sunday services together, Dad sitting in a pew and Cheyenne lying quietly at his feet.

Dad and Cheyenne were inseparable throughout the next three years. Dad's bitterness faded, and he and Cheyenne made many friends. Then late one night I was startled to feel Cheyenne 's cold nose burrowing through our bed covers. He had never before come into our bedroom at night.. I woke Dick, put on my robe and ran into my father's room. Dad lay in his bed, his face serene. But his spirit had left quietly sometime during the night.

Two days later my shock and grief deepened when I discovered Cheyenne lying dead beside Dad's bed. I wrapped his still form in the rag rug he had slept on. As Dick and I buried him near a favorite fishing hole, I silently thanked the dog for the help he had given me in restoring Dad's peace of mind.

The morning of Dad's funeral dawned overcast and dreary. This day looks like the way I feel, I thought, as I walked down the aisle to the pews reserved for family. I was surprised to see the many friends Dad and Cheyenne had made filling the church.. The pastor began his eulogy. It was a tribute to both Dad and the dog who had changed his life.

And then the pastor turned to Hebrews 13:2. "Do not neglect to show hospitality to strangers, for by this some have entertained angels without knowing it."

"I've often thanked God for sending that angel," he said.

For me, the past dropped into place, completing a puzzle that I had not seen before: the sympathetic voice that had just read the right article... Cheyenne 's unexpected appearance at the animal shelter ....his calm acceptance and complete devotion to my father. . and the proximity of their deaths. And suddenly I understood. I knew that God had answered my prayers after all.

Life is too short for drama or petty things, so laugh hard, love truly and forgive quickly. Live While You Are Alive. Forgive now those who made you cry. You might not get a second time.

And if you don't send this to at least 4 people ---nobody cares.. But do share this with someone. Lost time can never be found.

God answers our prayers in His time........not ours..


----------



## einspänner

beautiful story, Rod.


----------



## datacan

only read the first sentence and pressed the like... usually I have to read the whole post


----------



## mswhipple

I just finished reading "A father, a daughter, and a dog". :'( Thanks for posting, Rod. 

I do believe that angels can take many forms, and I have often felt that Willie was sent to me...

To mrbnichols: My boy Willie was sitting on death row in a high kill shelter when I found him, adopted him, and brought him home. He was only about two years old at the time. I found him just by searching on the internet (petfinder).


----------



## redbirddog

Another article in Yahoo that will get folks thinking: Great family dog with kids.


http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/8-affectionate-dog-breeds-173400607.html

8 Affectionate Dog Breeds By Jessica Remitz 

We all know how loveable and family-friendly Golden and Labrador Retrievers are, but what about all of the other wonderfully affectionate breeds out there? We've rounded up some dogs, both big and small, just waiting for a good hug.

1. Bichon Frisé
Known for their cheerful disposition and sweet nature, Bichons have been favored internationally since the 14th century, according to the American Kennel Club (AKC). Bichons are a happy, clownish breed that loves activity and spending time with people. They're also a non-shedding breed and make an excellent option for allergy sufferers.

2. Bulldog 
Among the most popular breeds according to the AKC, Bulldogs are loveable, gentle dogs known for making wonderful family pets. They're patient and good-natured with children and tend to form strong bonds with family members of all ages.

3. Collie
Thanks to the popularity of Lassie, the collie is one of the most well-recognized family dogs in pop culture. Collies are loyal, affectionate and known for being naturally responsive to their owners.
They're devoted family dogs and although they're active, they can be just as happy spending time on the couch with you as they are on a long walk.

4. Pug
Though they're small dogs, Pugs are recognized for their outgoing attitudes and playful personalities. They love to be near people and to please their owners, and make excellent family dogs because of it. They're also even tempered and only need minimal exercise, which makes them well suited for apartment living.

*5. Vizsla 
A medium-sized dog known for hunting, Vizsla's are known for their above-average ability to take to both training and affection from their humans, according to the AKC. If provided with ample amount of daily exercise, the Vizsla can do well in a family environment with children.*

6. Irish Setter
Another very active breed, Irish Setters are high energy sporting dogs that make excellent companion animals. Their outgoing, clown-like and stable personalities make them a favorite but their long, glossy coats, however, do require regular grooming to prevent mats.

7. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
These sweet, gentle dogs have almost always been bred as companion animals. Because Cavaliers are so small, they're easily able to adapt to city and living and are also revered for their trainability and trustworthiness with children.

8. Shelter Dog
The possibilities are endless when you choose a shelter dog. One thing is for certain, though. If you adopt a dog and treat her well, she will love you more than you could possibly imagine. So get ready for the kisses!
___________________________________________________________________

*This was not part of the article but a poem that made me think of what happens to those great "family dogs" purchased by clueless buyers:
*
_"When my family first bought me to live within their home. They cuddled and they pampered me and groomed with brush and comb.

They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys. I sure do love my family, and all the tiny girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me; and give me special treats. They even let me sleep with them - all cosy in their sheets

I used to go for lovely walks, often several times a day. They even fought to hold my lead, I'm so very proud to say!

These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory. for now I'm in a shelter, bereft of family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe. But I didn't know the difference between the old one and the new

The kids and I would grab a rag, and for hours we played tug. So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed that bedroom rug.

They said that I had lost control and would have to live outside. I didn't really understand this, though I really really tried!

The walks they stopped one by one; they said they had no time. I wish that I could change things; I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely shackled to a metal chain. I barked and barked continually I thought I'd go insane.

So they took me to the shelter but were embarrassed to say why. So they said I'd caused an allergy, then said their last goodbye.

If only I'd had training, as a tiny little pup. I wouldn't have been so hard to live with, when I was all grown up.

"You only have one day left", I heard the kennel man say. Does that mean I have a second chance? "Do I go back home today"?"
_[/color]
-Author Unknown


----------



## KB87

This was front page when I went on yahoo a minute ago. Thankfullyl there wasn't a picture attached to this article...


----------



## Rudy




----------



## datacan

My favorite is number 8... :-*


----------



## Ozkar

Yes No 8 is a good one. It can be sometimes the greatest and most unexpected of gifts. My V's cost me ten times what Zsa Zsa cost as a rescue, yet she is as great a friend and companion as I could ever have wished for in my wildest imaginations. She is perhaps one of the best dogs I have ever had. Smart, gentle, obedient, stubborn and driven to hunt. That day when I first saw her in isolation at the shelter, there was something in her eyes which told me that she was not only going to be a great dog, but that she was mine and I was hers. We are as inseparable as Astro and I. I was given a huge gift when she came home. She will always be my favourite girl.


----------



## OttosMama

RBD,

I read that poem ages ago when Otto first came to our house. Thanks for posting it again. He was my first pup and I had no idea what I was getting into but I vowed I'd never put him in that position. That poem really kills me. :'(

Not sure if you've read it (I don't think I've seen it mentioned) but there is a sequel to "A Dog's Purpose", it's called "a Dog's Journey"... I'm halfway through. Such a good read!


----------



## datacan

Oz, what a great story. You should get Ozkar... that will be the day... still hopeful


----------



## Ozkar

Data, that would be heaven. However, the longer the time goes from when I had him last, the less healthy I think it would be for him. Even though he doesn't do what we do, he still has somewhat of a good life with a hooman who at least loves him, if not gives him as much as he could have. Unless she wanted to give him up of course, then I would take him no matter how long it had been. Even if he couldn't hunt as well, I am sure he would still hunt. Might have to alter our modus operandi, maybe even cheat and use a check chord  but I'm sure we could get something happening from him. 

I do love that boy so much and miss him dearly. He was a unique personality that was for sure.....


----------



## TAIsMom

Both the story and the poem just made me cry. :'( First, my dad is going through something similar (he just had a quadruple bypass last November at age 71, and it's been tough) and then I just couldn't imagine giving up a pet like that or imagine how they would feel at a shelter. I've always thought of getting more involved with the Weim rescue and now Vizsla rescue and that just re-kindled things for me ... though I'll have to wait until Tai is a bit older. Even though I'm sniffling thanks for posting!


----------



## MilesMom

that poem makes me so so sad. unfortunately i fear many of my friends are heading down that path... if only people thought more before making such a big commitment.


----------



## redbirddog

> that poem makes me so so sad. unfortunately i fear many of my friends are heading down that path... if only people thought more before making such a big commitment.


MilesMom,

That is the beauty of this forum. As I write this there are 56 guests looking at these posts. Maybe someone will think twice before making the commitment we "long timers" know it takes.

Take every opportunity to tell them. The poem tragedy is all too common. For Guests to the Forum:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/11/do-i-go-back-home-today-when-my-family.html



"When my family first bought me to live within their home. They cuddled and they pampered me and groomed with brush and comb.

They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys. I sure do love my family, and all the tiny girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me; and give me special treats. They even let me sleep with them - all cosy in their sheets

I used to go for lovely walks, often several times a day. They even fought to hold my lead, I'm so very proud to say!

These are the things I'll not forget - a cherished memory. for now I'm in a shelter, bereft of family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe. But I didn't know the difference between the old one and the new

The kids and I would grab a rag, and for hours we played tug. So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed that bedroom rug.

They said that I had lost control and would have to live outside. I didn't really understand this, though I really really tried!

The walks they stopped one by one; they said they had no time. I wish that I could change things; I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely shackled to a metal chain. I barked and barked continually I thought I'd go insane.

So they took me to the shelter but were embarrassed to say why. So they said I'd caused an allergy, then said their last goodbye.

If only I'd had training, as a tiny little pup. I wouldn't have been so hard to live with, when I was all grown up.

"You only have one day left", I heard the kennel man say. Does that mean I have a second chance? "Do I go back home today"?"
[/color]
-Author Unknown

RBD


----------



## Ozkar

Perhaps time has coloured my glasses Rose. However, never in my life do I ever remember receiving any message from my grandfather about dogs other than, you get out of them what you put in and that they are yours, good or bad, for life. Why is it that this generation more so than any other, appears to see a dog as a commodity which can be "Offloaded" at any point the going gets anything more than easy. It ruffles my feathers when I hear people here in Oz, normal everyday families, talking about the dogs they have had. Not often is it that you hear they had it till it died of old age. More so, that the dog was now "somewhere else".................. 

Even last week here in the campground, there was a guy who owned a GSP. He had it till it became too much for him, then he had it put down.............. He swore he would never have another GSP. Which I quietly thanked god for and prayed he wouldn't have anything else either. I simply said that my GSP and my even more nutty Vizsla are easy to have in my life, I guess it just depends on how you look at them. A chore, or a reward. I see every moment with my pups as a massive reward and thank god they have come my way. 

Anyways... I should stay out of this thread, it just fires me up about the whole deal.


----------



## CrazyCash

It is so frustrating! People need to realize what kind of dog they are getting, almost all puppies chew, but some breeds take chewing to a whole new level. Cash and Penny have been the most destructive dogs that I have ever owned, I can't even keep track of all of the things that have been destroyed in the last year, but I would never in a million years get rid of them because of that! 

They also require lots and lots of training, which we are nowhere near finished with, there are times when they are still straight up crazy and can really be a little embarrassing when they are trying to drag you down the street, but again, not a reason in my mind to get rid of them. 

I have had many people tell me that they can't believe that I put up with them when they are destructive and I've actually had a couple of people tell me that they couldn't keep a dog that is that challenging... I think that it's just a shame that people look at dogs/animals as something that is disposable if it doesn't fit perfectly into their life. I have always believed that if you make a commitment to take a dog into your home then it's for life, there is no return policy - they are part of the family and I wouldn't get rid of a family member because they are messy or annoying sometimes! People need to be realistic when they are choosing a dog and make sure that they are getting a dog that they can deal with. My brother is a dog lover, but he has three small children and a busy lifestyle. They have a dog, but not a high energy dog and she fits perfectly into their life and loves the kids to death. My brother has repeatedly told me that he likes my dogs but there is no way that he could own one because they just don't have the time or energy for that type of dog.

I love my dogs and can't imagine a life without a slobbery, messy, crazy, lovable, loyal, funny goofball that makes my life a little better every day!! But then again, I knew what I was getting myself into when I made a commitment to them.


----------



## Vida

I often walk my young dog to school to pick up my daughter. The children are all over him, and he soaks it up , but when the parents give a compliment on how beautiful he is I'm quick to say- he's only able to sit quietly at the gate because he's been running solidly for several hours today!
I do think vizslas can be incredibly good with children. My youngest was five when we got Poppy, and they truly are friends. Never had a moments worry that either one would harm the other. 
Indi is bigger and more bouncy but has always adored children. And let's Rachel do some weird and wonderful things to him ???
We were walking in the woods this morning and I took this shot which was a split second in time which represents Indi and Rachel's special bond. 
He's been running hard and has a bootlace, she put her hand out as he trotted by and he naturally stops to let her wipe him with a 
tissue. I know it's corny but I do see a connection they have with the child which is not based on dominance or training per se , but I see it as a love thang ;D


----------



## mswhipple

Vida, that is a beautiful photo... Touching, really.


----------



## Angie NG

We have two children aged 8 and 10, Bella jumps on there bed at bedtime and gives them both a kiss. The bond they share is very special. Bella is our first dog and she has brought so much into our family, we work around her not the other way round. Alot of our friends say she is "just a dog" but she is much more than that to us as a family  
We have trained our children as much as we have Bella, they need to respect her as much as she does them. Bella is only 10 months old and has the run of the house. Not once has she even attempted to chew one of the boys toys, now socks are another story 
You are right organicthoughts, it's about knowing the breed


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Dogs to some people are "just dogs", but to most of us...they ARE. A member of the family. I believe THAT is the missing link in a lot of people's problems...the dog needs exercise, discipline and love just as a child would, just as a human. When people treat it like "just a dog"...they end up missing out and ruining the dog/owner experience. 

Just last night my boyfriend's dad asked me "Hows your dog?" I said..."Good, he's a trouble maker, but I love him!" and he replied "Oh, you still have him?" I said "For life..."

Some people just don't get it...they move on, a dog is too much work, etc. Not me...and my dog WILL be a good family dog because of it. <3


----------



## KB87

Seeing pictures like Indi and Rachel make me look forward to us having kids while we have Haeden. He's such a special, loving pup (albeit, crazy at times but it's part of why we love him) that I know he'll be great with our future kids. Seeing him with our nieces and the neighborhood kids he gets so excited- I can't wait for him to have a child of his own to see daily and look after. I know he will be their best friend growing up and that's all I can ask for.

If people could get past the energy and craziness that comes with a V they would realize what excellent family dogs they Have the potential to be. H has never been perfect, but he's the perfect pup to us. I can honestly say he's been the best, most loving, goofy, friendly pup I've ever had and we've only had him for almost a year. I can't even imagine what is yet to come with him in the next decade + and once we have kids. I'm almost afraid to get another V because he's set the bar so high, but I keep reminding myself that they are what you put into them...


----------



## TheRamshire

KB87 said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does require a lot of exercise — not a problem if you have energetic children.
> 
> 
> 
> They neglect to mention that you will spend a lot more time wiping away tears and picking your kid up off the floor when your V just so happens to unintentionally knock over your "energetic child." I'm a grown adult and my boy has knocked me over or tripped quite a few times. Put them with a child who isn't sturdy on their feet and that will happen x100!
Click to expand...

I agree - when she was young, Reagan would swat my face, scratch me bloody and even broke my nose, ... I don't recommend them (a pup) for kids under 5-6. But, Reagan is an alpha female too... the male I raised was no where near as "rambunctious".


----------



## harrigab

my youngest Gabriel is 6,,,,he loves Ruby, and she him ;D


----------



## Angie NG

Your son and Ruby are gorgeous Harrigab


----------



## Vida

That pic is a winner


----------



## Vida

Great family dogs- with the right family!!


----------



## VictoriaW

Vida said:


> Great family dogs- with the right family!!


----------



## flxstr

We think they're great too!


----------



## redbirddog

flexstr.

Quote with your picture:

"Grandma! What big teeth you have."

Very cute.

RBD


----------



## SMG

redbirddog said:


> flexstr.
> 
> Quote with your picture:
> 
> "Grandma! What big teeth you have."
> 
> Very cute.
> 
> RBD


lol


----------



## flxstr

We've never figured out what happened to our boy that night, we suspect the Vizsla ate him ;-)


----------



## datacan

Today, we went to Niagara Falls and spent a long time walking around. Met another V. from Toronto, great experience. 

I also discouraged anyone who asked in passing about the breed 
Feel a little guilty :-[ 
16.5 lbs lost so far, great with children, generous with well behaved dogs, not a wuss with bad ones...forgot to take a picture of the dog surrounded by kids today. 

behind the falls captured a rainbow


----------



## dmak

My Guy loves the little ones. The younguns are the only ones he will allow to tug on his ears and tail. They poke, tackle and climb all over him and he willingly accepts the abuse. I was nervous at Christmas with 7 children under the age of 7 all in the same room. He loved every minute of it and only played with his toys; all the children's toys and stuffed animals were safe


----------



## TAIsMom

Hi all!

I took this picture over the weekend and wanted to share. I was worried Tai would be too much for the kids, since he's not around them all the time, but they got on great. It helped that my friend's boys are used to large hyper dogs. This was after a 4 hour hike in the woods.


----------



## harrigab

TAIsMom said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I took this picture over the weekend and wanted to share. I was worried Tai would be too much for the kids, since he's not around them all the time, but they got on great. It helped that my friend's boys are used to large hyper dogs. This was after a 4 hour hike in the woods.


get it in Photo of the Month competition!,,stunner! ;D


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/kids-and-vizslas.html

With permission I have used the boy and Vizsla asleep picture in a redbirddog post titled: Vizslas and Kids.

_Hungarian Pointers and young people can get comfortable together. Not easy, but with a calm hand and the a relaxed manner, a Vizsla and a young person can be best of friends.

This relaxed attitude does not come about by accident but with a plan by adults to keep the relationship between the child and the dog positive and enjoyable.

Success is wonderful!_

The article "I Read they were good with kids" link below:

http://www.vccne.net/files/Articles/goodwkids.pdf

RBD


----------



## Rudy

dmak great pics

what kind of dog is this?

all the black throws me off?

kids a swell pic as well


----------



## redbirddog

http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/most-popular-kid-friendly-dogs-133800246.html

Yahoo has done it again. Suggest you post comments to the article about what our dogs are really like. 



> While Lassie and Lady and the Tramp are fun to watch, they're probably not the best way to choose the family dog. Instead, choose the breed by its disposition, temperament, size, and energy level - all of which should suit your family's lifestyle. Here are 10 kid-friendly dogs.
> 
> #10 The Bull Dog
> The Bull Dog has a sturdy build that is perfect for kids who like to roughhouse. However, it won't win any awards for "most energetic dog." A docile, friendly, and loyal dog, it gets along well with other pets and dogs, too. The Bull Dog is comfortable living in large houses as well as small apartments.
> 
> #9 The Beagle
> While your beagle most likely won't have a bird named Woodstock as his best friend, you can, by all means, name him (or her) Snoopy. Originally kept as hunting dogs, Beagles fit well in homes with active kids, as they are sturdily built and never too tired to play a game. Smart, friendly, and happy, the Beagle usually gets along with other pets, too (except for a bit of chasing here and there). However, they do shed, and require frequent brushing and bathing.
> 
> #8 The Bull Terrier
> Unfairly branded as an aggressive animal, the Bull Terrier was actually bred to be a companion dog - friendly and loving towards grown-ups and kids alike. This well-framed dog also has a high threshold for pain, making it perfect for rambunctious children who are learning how to properly treat dogs. The Bull Terrier can get quite rambunctious and requires plenty of playtime. Therefore, it is a perfect dog for a large family. The Bull Terrier will return your affection by being very protective of your children.
> 
> Read More: Can Dogs Teach Kids Responsibility?
> 
> #7 The Collie
> This is the dog Lassie made famous. Collies are a very gentle and predictable breed, rarely biting its human family and easily trainable - which is perfect for families that are unfamiliar with dogs. Collies get along great with children and love to please their owners and protect their family. While this breed is typically mild-mannered (like Clark Kent!), it was originally bred as a herding dog, so it may try and herd your children. This might be amusing at first, but it's probably best to discourage the child-herding (no matter how handy you may think it could be). Because of the Collie's long hair, it requires regular grooming to keep its coat in tip-top shape.
> 
> #6 The Newfoundland
> Nicknamed "Nature's Babysitter," the Newfoundland dog loves children and is very protective of them. Gentle, kind, and patient, this breed is almost like the Mother Teresa of dogs. Both young and old will quickly fall in love with this wonderfully sweet, large dog. The Newfoundland best suits a family with large open spaces. And although it is known to drool and shed excessively, it is not considered a proper dog for the yard. This breed wants to be inside with its family. Wouldn't you? The Newfoundland is also a great swimmer and has been known to save lives in emergency situations.
> 
> #5 The Vizsla
> This may be a breed you haven't heard of before, but it's actually one of the best dog breeds for kids. The Vizsla has a gentle disposition and manner, and is loyal, quiet, and affectionate. Additionally, it is obedient, confident and smart, forming close bonds with its family and able to learn new tricks quickly. Best of all, the Vizsla has very little "doggy" smell about it.


----------



## MilesMom

Wow.... they conveniently left out the 3 hrs of exercise a day factor...


----------



## mrmra

Good with kids who are 3 and can do it all THEMSELVES.

-mra-


----------



## R E McCraith

The reality is simple - it takes a great family to share their lives with a V - must be energetic and love the great outdoors !!!!!!! know the command NO and stick with it - past that it just becomes a adventure !


----------



## datacan

" This may be a breed you haven't heard of before, but it's actually one of the best dog breeds for kids. The Vizsla has a gentle disposition and manner, and is loyal, quiet, and affectionate. Additionally, it is obedient, confident and smart, forming close bonds with its family and able to learn new tricks quickly. Best of all, the Vizsla has very little "doggy" smell about it."

Whoever wrote must be a genius and a lifetime Vizsla owner. Maybe his parents were dog breeders, LoL


----------



## Jonty

Hello there....I am new to the forum having got my first V at the start of July.....family dog but spending a lot of his time with me at a lake in Kent where I run the rowing programme for a school....loads of fresh air and running around.....getting used to school kids as they come to row. He .....that is Riley...is settling into it really well....he is now 4 months...still has his v excited bitey moments and is pretty full on but very good value and company....he is zonked most evenings on the sofa with family (wife and 2 daughters). But it has been tiring !
Attached is a photo...this forum has been handy giving a bit of sanity and reassurance at times over the past weeks as we all adjust to him....he is really good through the night and sleeps thru...and knows to hold it till I let him out...so that is a victory in itself.
Best wishes 

Jon...and riley


----------



## mlwindc

I really think they are fabulous family dogs... For the right family. We got Wilson when my son was 3.5 and today, after 10+ months, they are the best of friends. Wilson adores my son and my son him. They wrestle, run, chase... Wilson is always super gentle. At 11 months, Wilson stops at the corner of the street to make sure I have my son before we cross. He's a doll!

That said, he has a great walker (we both work full time), who takes him out 2-3 hours a day. Twice a week, we work from home and spend lots of time on training. We spent almost 3000 on professional trainers... Wilson is spoiled and expensive! We have definitely put a lot of effort to get to where we are. So yea, they are great family dogs for the right family.


----------



## redbirddog

Article: Why Supervising kids and dogs don't work​It’s sound advice given frequently: Supervise your dogs and kids while they are together. Breeders warn parents, “Don’t leave the dog alone with children, no matter how friendly the breed.” Veterinarians advise, “Never leave a dog and a child in the same room together.” Dog trainers explain, “All dogs can bite so supervise your dog when you have children over.” Everyone knows the drill. So why doesn’t it work? Why are there an estimated 800,000 Americans seeking medical attention for dog bites each year, with over half of these injuries to children ages 5-9?

http://www.robinkbennett.com/2013/08/19/why-supervising-dogs-and-kids-doesnt-work/

Note the good intentions of the kids. Note the closed mouth and half-moon eye of the dog. Intervene. 

The bites are not a result of negligent parents leaving Fido to care for the baby while mom does household chores, oblivious to the needs of her children. _*In fact, I’ve consulted on hundreds of dog bite cases and 95% of the time the parent was standing within 3 feet of the child watching both child and dog when the child was bitten.*_ Parents are supervising. The problem is not lack of supervision. The problem is no one has taught parents what they should be watching.

Parents generally have not received any education on what constitutes good dog body language and what constitutes an emergency between the dog and the child. Parents generally have no understanding of the predictable series of canine body cues that would indicate a dog might bite. And complicating matters further, most parents get confused by the good intentions of the child and fail to see when a dog is exhibiting signs of stress. The good new is all of this is easy to learn! We can all get better at this.

Here is a simple list to help you improve your supervision skills:

Watch for loose canine body language. *Good dog body language is loose, relaxed, and wiggly. *

Look for curves in your dog’s body when he is around a child. *Stiffening and freezing in a dog are not good. If you see your dog tighten his body, or if he moves from panting to holding his breath (he stops panting), you should intervene.* These are early signs that your dog is not comfortable.

Watch for inappropriate human behavior. Intervene if your child climbs on or attempts to ride your dog. Intervene if your child pulls the ears, yanks the tail, lifts the jowls or otherwise pokes and prods the dog. Don’t marvel that your dog has the patience of Job if he is willing to tolerate these antics. And please don’t videotape it for YouTube! Be thankful your dog has good bite inhibition and intervene before it’s too late. 

Watch for these three *really easy to see stress signals in your dog*. All of them indicate you should intervene and separate the child and dog:
1. Yawning outside the context of waking up
2. Half-moon eye – this means you can see the whites of your outer edges of your dog’s eyes. 
3. Lip licking outside the context of eating food[/color]

Watch for avoidance behaviors. If your dog moves away from a child, intervene to prevent the child from following the dog. A dog that chooses to move away is making a great choice. He’s saying, “I don’t really want to be bothered, so I’ll go away.” However, when you fail to support his great choice and allow your child to continue to follow him, it’s likely the dog’s next choice will be, “Since I can’t get away, I’ll growl or snap at this kid to get the child to move away.” Please don’t cause your dog to make that choice. 
Listen for growling. I can’t believe how many times I’ve heard parents say, “Oh, he growled all the time but we never thought he would bite.” Dog behavior, including aggression, is on a continuum. For dogs, growling is an early warning sign of aggression. Heed it. If growling doesn’t work, the dog may escalate to snapping or biting. Growling is a clue that you should intervene between the dog and the child.

To pet owners, particularly those who also have children, thank you for supervising your dog! As a dog trainer and mother of two, I know that juggling kids and dogs is no easy feat. It takes patience, understanding, and a great deal of supervision. I hope these tips will help you get better at supervising.


----------



## texasred

Great post RBD.
Reading the signs makes all the difference.
I had to laugh at what will be my new SIL.
He is crazy about Cash and always calls him over to rub on him. I had to tell Cash to get down off the couch twice over a months time for giving a low growl when he was rubbing him.
Then explain to Ken what the dog was uncomfortable with.
It happens when he has called Cash over to the couch, and Cash lays beside him. Next he will rub Cash on the belly while leaning over him. I told him the dog is not comfortable with that, and his answer was "but he is raising his leg like he likes it." In truth Cash is trying to be submissive (raising leg) but he is not a submissive dog. 
Just a small change and no more low growls out of Cash.


----------



## mlwindc

mlwindc said:


> I really think they are fabulous family dogs... For the right family. We got Wilson when my son was 3.5 and today, after 10+ months, they are the best of friends. Wilson adores my son and my son him. They wrestle, run, chase... Wilson is always super gentle. At 11 months, Wilson stops at the corner of the street to make sure I have my son before we cross. He's a doll!
> 
> That said, he has a great walker (we both work full time), who takes him out 2-3 hours a day. Twice a week, we work from home and spend lots of time on training. We spent almost 3000 on professional trainers... Wilson is spoiled and expensive! We have definitely put a lot of effort to get to where we are. So yea, they are great family dogs for the right family.


I'll update my post to note that I do intervene when my son and W play rough. If my son is jumping across the bed like a crazy person, dangling a stuffed animal, well, he knows that Wilson will likely want to get up ont he bed and tackle him. My son is not allowed to feed Wilson anything but W's food (not even treats, except during specified training times) and even though my son likes to wrestle with W and let him "step" on him when they're wrestling, I don't allow that. I had a big talk with the boy this morning about how even if it's okay with HIM, it might not be okay with his friends and if we want his friends to be able to come over and not be afraid of W, then he needs to keep W calm, etc... it requiries vigilence and training!


----------



## puppyluv

Hello! I am new the forum and don't have a Vizsla...yet. My husband and I have been researching the breed and have fallen in love with the idea of one. I have really enjoyed reading the honesty in all of your posts. We are trying to figure out if the Vizsla is the best decision for our family. We live in WI (cold at least half the year) and have two young boys , 2.5 and 5 years old. I am not a runner, but I do love to go for walks and hikes. We have a great nature hill across the street from us that allows dogs off leash. I have spoken with several trainers about getting a Vizsla. I am a stay at home mom, so I would be able to interact/work on training with the dog throughout the day. I just want to know how much of the time will I have to devote to her? I want to be able to balance all aspects of life with my kids and a dog. Once they get their exercise, are they happy and calm in the home? My fear is having a "hyper" dog in the home, jumping on people when they come to the door or scarring kids. Is an hour long walk enough for them or does it have to be running? Would love to hear from you. Thank you!


----------



## MilesMom

For our dogs, an hour off leash walk isn't enough. We have a 20 month and a 4 month. This morning, the older one went on a 7 mile run with me and the puppy had a 30 min walk then they play for an hour in the house while I get ready for work. At lunch we did a 45 min off leash hike with both. After work my husband will take them both to play fetch for at least an hour. This is a typical day for them. Sometimes we substitute the fetch for swimming or for another hike. If we had one, at this point I think they would lay down, chew a bully stick or bone and rest. But since we have two, they still will have moments of wrestling and making my house a Vizsla racetrack. 

Others may share different opinions, just sharing a typical day in our home. Best of luck with your search!


----------



## mlwindc

MilesMom said:


> For our dogs, an hour off leash walk isn't enough. We have a 20 month and a 4 month. This morning, the older one went on a 7 mile run with me and the puppy had a 30 min walk then they play for an hour in the house while I get ready for work. At lunch we did a 45 min off leash hike with both. After work my husband will take them both to play fetch for at least an hour. This is a typical day for them. Sometimes we substitute the fetch for swimming or for another hike. If we had one, at this point I think they would lay down, chew a bully stick or bone and rest. But since we have two, they still will have moments of wrestling and making my house a Vizsla racetrack.
> 
> Others may share different opinions, just sharing a typical day in our home. Best of luck with your search!


Ditto miles mom! Wilson is almost one and a typical day is a hour walk (or a 4 mile run with me, three days a week), 2-3 hours of off leash puppy play, evening walk and sometimes play with his friends. One hour on lead is basically his pee break!


----------



## redbirddog

Referring back to the very first post of this very long thread. After reading "I read they were good with kids", the next step is spending time with the breed somehow and some way with their owners.

_In the articles section on the right is "Great Family Dogs"
(what is interesting in the article is that the Vizsla is not listed.)

Maybe you could add the article "I Read they were good with kids"

http://www.vccne.net/files/Articles/goodwkids.pdf

Just my .02

RBD_


----------



## Hbomb

puppyluv

Our V (Hercules) is considered 'lazy.' I have found that he needs more exercise if we plan to leave him alone for any period of time. If we are in the house with him, he is happy to pad around and be next to us and never really agitates to go for a walk.

That being said we do walk him for 1.5-2 hours daily, sometimes more at the weekends, so not sure an hour a day would be enough. Don't worry if you are not a runner though, our V is happy with an off-lead walk in the hills. We have also recently started mountain biking with him, and that really wears him out.

My husband managed to do the unthinkable the other day.. wear out a vizsla. 4 days/nights of wild camping in the lakes with 12 hour daily hikes and poor H was a broken dog---Refused to move off the couch for 2 days!!!


----------



## flxstr

puppyluv said:


> Once they get their exercise, are they happy and calm in the home? My fear is having a "hyper" dog in the home, jumping on people when they come to the door or scarring kids. Is an hour long walk enough for them or does it have to be running? Would love to hear from you. Thank you!


I have what I'd call a lazy V. She's pretty relaxed if you can get her a good 1 1/2 hour exercise every day. And that's got to be a good combination of play/roughhousing with another strong breed, and at least a half hour of hard running/chasing.

Then, and only then, you'll be treated to the Vizsla racetrack at home for another 1/2 hour with the incessant squeaking of toys or demands of tug of war. 

Basically, is an hour enough? No. Not even running for an hour is enough, these dogs need more. So that means you're going to have a dog non-stop demanding you play with it (because they won't self-entertain), and it will drive you crazy if you're not willing to engage.

And if you don't engage, it'll simply go and destroy something of yours. And that's when most people give them up for adoption.


----------



## VictoriaW

If that is lazy, then my girl is a sloth! We do get by with an hour a day...as long as it is off leash in the woods, and as long as she can spend the rest of the day with her people. Expectations are important. If she knows we are chilling, she chills. It is often the day or two after the **big** fun outings that are the hardest -- she will paw and roo-roo-roo at me. If she could talk, I think she'd say, "let's do that again!"

No matter how worn out she is, she turns it on when visitors show up. She seems to have only two speeds, stop and fast-forward.

It 's 2pm here now, no walk yet today. This is the scene in my living room. But if the doorbell rings, her paws will be on the door in 1.4 seconds.


----------



## Watson

VictoriaW: Exactly! Vizsla's need to spend time with their people. 

Watson is content with an hour off leash a day, as long as he gets enough attention and isn't crated for 8+ hours outside of that one hour exercise. If I take him out off leash and stand in the same spot, he'll sit on my feet and wait for me to move. 

They *can* make wonderful family dogs, but need the right upbringing. We don't have kids, but Wats adores them and is great with them.


----------



## harrigab

Hbomb said:


> puppyluv
> 
> Our V (Hercules) is considered 'lazy.' I have found that he needs more exercise if we plan to leave him alone for any period of time. If we are in the house with him, he is happy to pad around and be next to us and never really agitates to go for a walk.
> 
> That being said we do walk him for 1.5-2 hours daily, sometimes more at the weekends, so not sure an hour a day would be enough. Don't worry if you are not a runner though, our V is happy with an off-lead walk in the hills. We have also recently started mountain biking with him, and that really wears him out.
> 
> My husband managed to do the unthinkable the other day.. wear out a vizsla. _*4 days/nights of wild camping in the lakes*_ with 12 hour daily hikes and poor H was a broken dog---Refused to move off the couch for 2 days!!!


 whereabouts in Lakes Alice?


----------



## MCD

Seems to me Dharma spends a lot of time passed out under the covers in our bed or on a big cozy throw on the sofa. But she does go absolutely crazy when she gets a burst of energy by running circles, chasing and annoying the cats, or just attacking her toys in the house. She plays kick it chuck it ball in the yard, digs holes in the garden at the foundation of the house, goes for walks several times a day, and will meet up with other dogs and run off leash in the park. Not lazy but pretty even between active and laid back. Not bad for 15 weeks old.


----------



## Hbomb

Doug they went up scar fell pike and then hellvellyn (sorry if misspelt)! They had a good time weather was good but dog exhausted! Will post some pics later.


----------



## Firefighter

Updating this thread since I'm back due to a devastating loss of our V. 

Ours was really a sloth! Haha he enjoyed laying around most of the day, and wouldn't run for more than a mile with us when we took him for runs. It's crazy to hear how active the breed normally is.

for the last couple years we moved into a new home, with a lab as a neighbor and they would play most days as much as we'd let them so I can believe it.


----------



## valytiby

How did you do it? I'm going crazy....


----------

